# Massoth pulsed Smoke Generator for Round Boilers



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Massoth has just announced a brand new pulsed smoke generator for round boilers that combines pulsed steam and cylinder steam functionality in one single unit. With an outer diameter of only 30mm, the unit can be easily installed in smaller G scale locomotive such as the LGB Stainz and Franzburg. The integrated cylinder steam connectors are sealed per factory default and may be used when required. With a brand new fan and optimized airflow this smoke unit makes more smoke than ever. Temperature protection and dry run protection are integrated. It connects directly to track power and operates with DCC speed steps, hall-effect sensor, or clock signal from a decoder. It may be programmed with CV or POM programming. 

The scope of supply includes a set of tubes for various installation types. Analog and Diesel Mode operation are not supported.

Available by the end of September.


Mohammed
www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mohammed, that sounds pretty sweet! Will it work with only LGB decoders or is it generic enough to trigger off of a reed switch or similar?

Thanks,
JIm


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

He did state hall effect, so there is an external path.
However if the reed sensor is operating the chuff sound then I would guess a decoder can control the unit and it was stated that it is used only for DCC with steam.

Need the manual for best information on this unit.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

jimtyp said:


> Mohammed, that sounds pretty sweet! Will it work with only LGB decoders or is it generic enough to trigger off of a reed switch or similar?
> 
> Thanks,
> JIm


Hello Jim:

This pulsed smoke generator is powered through a direct connection to the track. It is equipped with a fully integrated decoder that features a standard loco address. It can produce puffs of smoke that are synchronized with the rotation of the locomotive's wheels. The synchronizing pulse may be generated by a wheel operated pulse generator or by a simulated pulse generator from a Massoth eMOTION decoder. 

When using a wheel operated pulse generator, the smoke generator is capable of relaying the synchronizing pulse to an existing sound decoder.

Load-dependent smoke generation is possible when the generator is connected to the SUSI interface terminal of a Massoth eMOTION decoder.











Mohammed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It sounds like you could use it with just a trigger and reed switch too.

Is there a link to a manual?

Any videos of it in action?

Nice addition to the product line.

Greg


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mohammed! I'll definitely be in line for this one, if the price is reasonable.

-Jim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's not on his web site yet.

It's on the Massoth site, but not on the price list.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

jimtyp said:


> Thanks Mohammed! I'll definitely be in line for this one, if the price is reasonable.
> 
> -Jim


Hello Jim:

I expect to receive the first batch in Mid-October and we will be selling them for $106.90.

Mohammed
www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Greg Elmassian said:


> It sounds like you could use it with just a trigger and reed switch too.
> 
> Is there a link to a manual?
> 
> ...


Hello Greg:

No manual is available at this time, and no video that I know of either.

I will post the manual on my website in late September when it becomes available, and I will post a video on YouTube as soon as I get a chance to install one in a customer's loco.

Mohammed
www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Mohammed, I'm guessing it will interface like the other pulsed unit, basically can hook up to almost anything.

Greg


----------

